# Lowrance Updates



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a LCX 15 MT that came on the boat I purchased last fall. I would like to get one season out of it. I noticed on the Lowrance website there is a "major" software update for this model. Can I download the update to a HD card or does it have to be a MMC card?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

It needs to be downloaded and unziped to what ever type of card that unit uses.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Iowa Dave said:


> It needs to be downloaded and unziped to what ever type of card that unit uses.


OK- I beleive it is a MMC card. When I download the updates to the card is there anything I need to do to un zip the file when I put in the unit? Or will it just read the updates...?

Thanks!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Once you load the file to the MMC from your computer all you have to do is go to My Computer and open the drive for the MMC and open that file. It should want to automatically load it to the MMC. Then once un-zipped just put the card in your unit and turn it on. Will update automatically then turn off once it is done on its own. Then remove the card and you are done.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Iowa Dave said:


> Once you load the file to the MMC from your computer all you have to do is go to My Computer and open the drive for the MMC and open that file. It should want to automatically load it to the MMC. Then once un-zipped just put the card in your unit and turn it on. Will update automatically then turn off once it is done on its own. Then remove the card and you are done.


Thanks Dave..!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Iowa Dave said:


> Once you load the file to the MMC from your computer all you have to do is go to My Computer and open the drive for the MMC and open that file. It should want to automatically load it to the MMC. Then once un-zipped just put the card in your unit and turn it on. Will update automatically then turn off once it is done on its own. Then remove the card and you are done.


Are you sure you have to unzip the file? I seem to recall just downloading off the Lowrance website directly to my card. The website downloaded three files to the card. My computer doesn't have a card slot in it, so I went out on the web and bought a card reader for just a few bucks (I think $4.00). When you attempt download of the files, click on the "Install this update from the web" link on the Lowrance site, and just direct the download to your drive that has the card reader plugged in. Although you may need an MMC card, those are very hard to find since they are old tech. My unit, a GlobalMap 4800M (about the same vintage as your unit), accepted an SD card 1 gig or less. A 2 gig card will NOT work, I tried. If a 1 gig card doesn't work, try a smaller one than that (but these too are very hard to find anymore). A high capacity SD card WILL NOT WORK. Like Iowa Dave says, turn off your unit. plug in the card, and then power up the unit. It will load the update automatically.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Workdog said:


> Are you sure you have to unzip the file? I seem to recall just downloading off the Lowrance website directly to my card. The website downloaded three files to the card. My computer doesn't have a card slot in it, so I went out on the web and bought a card reader for just a few bucks (I think $4.00). When you attempt download of the files, click on the "Install this update from the web" link on the Lowrance site, and just direct the download to your drive that has the card reader plugged in. Although you may need an MMC card, those are very hard to find since they are old tech. My unit, a GlobalMap 4800M (about the same vintage as your unit), accepted an SD card 1 gig or less. A 2 gig card will NOT work, I tried. If a 1 gig card doesn't work, try a smaller one than that (but these too are very hard to find anymore). A high capacity SD card WILL NOT WORK. Like Iowa Dave says, turn off your unit. plug in the card, and then power up the unit. It will load the update automatically.


You are correct about MMC cards being hard to find..! I went to Wally World today and could not find one. It may be even tougher to find one with less then one gig. 

I would purchase a new one but have not heard anything good about the quality of the newer Lowrance units. I may have to bite the bullet and purchase a Humming Bird or Garmin? Any recommendations? I know Garmin GPS units are good but have not heard much about their fish finders.

Thanks for info!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an old MMC 64mg card that I kept for just this kind of thing. I'm sure if you look around you will find someone that has one. If not let me know and I will bring mine up to Erie on May 1st and will be more than happy to upgrade your software. 

I still prefer Lowrance over any other brand on the market. 

I always download the file to the disc then unzip it. Yes you can do the download to do the multi files as stated above. The way I do it I always have a full file to keep for future upgrades if I have any issues with the software on the unit. Yes they have issues from time to time and reinstall usually fixes most problems.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

triton189 said:


> Can I download the update to a HD card or does it have to be a MMC card?


The two choices are MMC card or SD card. HD means High Density, and that will definitely not work in your machine. SD cards above 2 gigs are all HD (e.g., SDHD). I think I referred to "high capacity" in my previous response, and I meant HD. MMC cards are no longer produced, as far as I know. 



triton189 said:


> You are correct about MMC cards being hard to find..! I went to Wally World today and could not find one. It may be even tougher to find one with less then one gig.
> 
> I would purchase a new one but have not heard anything good about the quality of the newer Lowrance units. I may have to bite the bullet and purchase a Humming Bird or Garmin? Any recommendations? I know Garmin GPS units are good but have not heard much about their fish finders.
> 
> Thanks for info!


I could not find an MMC card last year. I bought a 2 gig SD card and the files would not upload into my 4800M. I eventually got a 640 Meg SD card from my brother-in-law who had one of those in his digital camera. Do you have, or know anybody with an older digital camera that might have a low memory SD card? Borrow it from them, or give them a 2 gig card in trade.

I bought a Lowrance LCX-37c last Spring. I had the 4800M which I wanted to network together. I knew the stories about Lowrance's cuss service and decided to take the chance. So far, so good. Lowrance packs a lot of features (and pixels) into their units for a good price (maybe too good of a price--seems that they like to screw you in the service dept). As far as Garmin on the sonars, it depends on the quality of the picture you want I guess. I've never had a Garmin sonar, but many say the quality of the sonar is less than other makes. Their GPS is considered very good. Humminbird would be a good choice for sonar. I think when it comes time to upgrade my stuff (hope it's a long time from now), I'll be looking real hard at Raymarine. They are packing more pixels now and more networkable units for a less outrageous pricetag than the next better makers.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Many reasons I picked an Eagle. Great sonar,gps and mapping. There is ALOT too choose from. My bud had a couple Garmins and the Eagle guy has to set it up. When they look at mine they want one! I love my 642 and wouldnt think of anything else. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard Ravenna Marine is having a Lowrance GPS School some time in 2010
Not sure of dates cost is $75 lunch and beverages are provided you can call them more info. 330-296-5590


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! This site is great & the people are very friendly and williing to help..! I am just getting into walleye fishing as I have been a long time crappie fanatic. I still love to crappie fish but this Walleye bug has bitten "real" bad. I think my wife is about ready to throw me out. (Changed boats again, needed a pickup to pull the heavier boat, etc) I think you probably all know where I am coming from LOL.

JIG, you seem to like your Eagle unit real well. I was thinking about replacing the one up front as it is not very good. Gander Mtn has a 500C that is marked down quite a bit. I think they stopped making that unit? Is this a good one? I thought I read somewhere that the Lowrance 500 units had trouble picking up the bottom in shallow water...?

Thanks Again!
Jim


----------

